# How to connect fire sprinklers to dsc Alexor alarm?



## Anthony51 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have recently ordered dsc alexor alarm and will be installing it soon. My house is equipment with fire sprinkler all over the house. Any suggestion on how I possible can connect my fire sprinklers to the alarm system? I plan on changing one of my smoke detectors for wireless one so i can connect it to the alarm system but can't figure out how to do it for the fire sprinklers

Thank you for any suggestion.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2010)

Anthony, I think your question would be better directed to the alarm company. They should know the proper method to make connections to their products.

And welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## Cork-Guy (May 1, 2010)

How much of a deduction do you get on homeowners insurance with a sprinkler system in your house?


----------



## isola96 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cork-Guy said:
			
		

> How much of a deduction do you get on homeowners insurance with a sprinkler system in your house?



Not enough to make it worth the money to spend for one. It's not to save your home it's to help save lives.


----------



## Admin (Jul 19, 2013)

Which seems like it would make the expense worth it.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Jul 19, 2013)

I was a firefighter for 20+ years.  The comercial sprinkler systems were tied to the alarm systems by a flow switch in the riser pipe.  If you do not have a switch which tells the system water is flowing the alarm system will have no way of knowing the sprinkler system is activated.  As suggested, I would talk to the fire alarm system people as I am sure they should have something similar that could be installed and wired in to activate your alarm system in case of water flow.  It is also good from the standpoint of having something that would alert you in the event of unintentional water flow from a system failure.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2013)

I install the outside of the building (the underground up to the riser) systems for a living, when we do we put a tamper switch on the Detector Check/RP Device and one on the PIV if you have those, otherwise there will be a flow switch in the riser pipe to send the signal to the alarm box. Do you have any of those?


----------



## isola96 (Jul 20, 2013)

Austin said:
			
		

> Which seems like it would make the expense worth it.



Yes in that case yes it would!


----------



## isola96 (Jul 20, 2013)

Chris said:
			
		

> I install the outside of the building (the underground up to the riser) systems for a living, when we do we put a tamper switch on the Detector Check/RP Device and one on the PIV if you have those, otherwise there will be a flow switch in the riser pipe to send the signal to the alarm box. Do you have any of those?



Well for residential systems its usually set up for smoke detectors to go off and then sends to control box then to pressure control valve with tamper to send out the alarms. Otherwise if a head goes off from a fire then the pressure loss kicks the system on. A tamper is if some one tampers with the valve or the pressure opens the valve then activated alarms.


----------



## speedy petey (Jul 22, 2013)

Funny how a SPAM post about vaginal odor is still getting views and replies more than three YEARS later. :rofl:


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/citizens/home_fire_prev/sprinklers/
This site has a lot of information, useful or otherwise, but shows a diagram of a residetial sprinkler system including the flow switch.  The flow switch can be used to set off the alarm system in the home as well as contact a monitoring company if you choose to have your home monitored for fire.
The sprinkler system will only flow water during a fire if there is enough heat to cause a sprinkler head to open.  The tempature at which that happens is determined by the actual head installed.  Home systems use a fast reacting head.


----------



## isola96 (Jul 23, 2013)

speedy petey said:
			
		

> Funny how a SPAM post about vaginal odor is still getting views and replies more than three YEARS later. :rofl:



Lol.... Hey maybe that issue has yet to be rectified?!?.... Some things are more important then home improvement needs you know. Ha ha


----------



## isola96 (Jul 23, 2013)

Fireguy5674 said:
			
		

> http://www.usfa.fema.gov/citizens/home_fire_prev/sprinklers/
> This site has a lot of information, useful or otherwise, but shows a diagram of a residetial sprinkler system including the flow switch.  The flow switch can be used to set off the alarm system in the home as well as contact a monitoring company if you choose to have your home monitored for fire.
> The sprinkler system will only flow water during a fire if there is enough heat to cause a sprinkler head to open.  The tempature at which that happens is determined by the actual head installed.  Home systems use a fast reacting head.



As a residential system you have one of 2 options. If your house is 200sqr feet or less you can put the multipurpose system in which connects every head to a pluming fixture. The issue I have whith that is... It all needs to be rated pex and would need to be for a newly built house, and makes changing a fixture out double the trouble down the road. I love how plumping guys Bragg about being a sprinkler fitter when they have done one or 2 of these systems.

The other option is to have a stand alone system with its own pump, check valve and riser assembly with the stand alone water tanks and it get cpvc. These are mostly for state required housing or multi family homes.


----------

